# MISSING - AUX in port



## adders (May 19, 2016)

I have a 2010 2.0 TFSI Coupe and I've read that all MK2 TT's have an AUX in port as standard which can be found behind the hand brake - indeed, other one's I viewed prior to purchasing mine had this in place.
However, it's nowhere to be found on mine.
The head unit allows me to select AUX by pressing the CD button so the input must be available.

Anyone seen this before please and have any ideas about how I can setup so I can plug in a phone?


----------



## SooperD (May 31, 2016)

Mine also says it has an aux when you the CD button but all I have behind the handbrake is a rectangular block with gold pins on like this










Think its called a phone cradle but have no idea what else you need to get to use it haha. Is there anything in the glove box? I have an ipod dock in mine and not sure if theres an aux socket in there too. Pictures I have seen do look like theres an aux socket on the centre part near the handbrake though.

If you have the Bose amp in the boot there might be a connector there for it? Really have no idea though sorry :/


----------



## adders (May 19, 2016)

SooperD said:


> Mine also says it has an aux when you the CD button but all I have behind the handbrake is a rectangular block with gold pins on like this


Yours looks like it might have had some sort of charging mod but I'm guessing you'd need something to attach to the pins to make it charge your phone.

Mine is like that but just a rubberised base to the "phone cradle" - I don't have a Bose system, just the standard head unit and sound system so no amp in the boot and nothing in the glove box


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Aux wasn't standard

Aux should be in the rear tray, if it's not then you don't have it

iPod dock in glove box is nothing to do with aux

Bose amp is nothing to do with aux

The cradle in the rear tray is for phone prep, silly money for a cradle to attach to it just to charge your phone as you'll have Bluetooth capability

If by pressing cd twice shows aux then you can add it easily and you won't require any coding

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121847108759

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## adders (May 19, 2016)

excellent, thanks


----------



## SooperD (May 31, 2016)

Just a quickie to confirm. Mine is where the phone dock part is.. You can only really see it from the back seat (a passenger spotted it for me)


----------

